# São Jorge, Azores, Portugal



## memily (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm very new at landscape photography but I wanted to share some shots from my recent trip to São Jorge, Portugal. My husband grew up there and we took a trip to visit his family - what a beautiful place. 

Thanks for looking.

1) Sunrise at Fajã do Ouvidor




2) Sunset at Fajã do Ouvidor




3)




4) Stormy day at Fajã do Ouvidor




5)




6) Wide angle sunset at Fajã do Ouvidor





7) Old stone house in Norte Grande




8) Old stone house in Norte Grande


----------

